# 922 reboots when changing timer options



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

Only done this 3 times now, but every time, it reboots itself. Don't want to try to extend a recording time again since that means it reboots "right now" no matter what it was recording at the time, and we loose a few minutes while it finishes the boot.

Anyone else able to extend a scheduled recording when you know the show is running late without a reboot?

Also had it stop recording everything a couple of days ago. No timers would record. Had to do a manual reboot and after that they started again.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

as usual - one universal method: cold reboot (unplug it for a minute)


----------

